# My experience



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

This is my experience in buying a boat. Note, this is not an "in my experience" type of thread, it is just my experience as this is my first boat. The recent 'lurkers' thread egged me on to writing this, although I am not really a lurker as I have almost always logged in; I'm more of a reader.

I started looking 2 years ago, going to boat shows and looking around at local and not so local marina's and boat yards. But I was not making much progress and really not sure of what I was doing (well thats not totally true, I have been sailing for 10 years, chartering and knew I wanted a sailboat as we approached retirement). And then about a year and a half ago I came across this site.

I asked a few of the usual 'already been covered' type questions and I found the responses interesting, funny and sometimes unusual. But I kept on reading and following topics that seemed relevant. I've learned a lot and I've figured out a lot, like: what is it I want to do with the boat, how much do I want to spend, how do I go about buying a boat and how can I be sure I am getting a good boat? Now I did not ask these questions on this site, because (as I have read and learned) the only one who can answer these questions is me. Well most of them anyway. Of course, life has taught me this as well, but somehow buying a boat seems like an out-of-life experience, so it was good to have some reassurance.

So I want to thank those that do contribute here (and that includes the inane, obscene and sometimes utterly ridiculous comments, because things need to be kept in perspective) as their community 'wisdom' has helped me very much in this process, as I am sure it has helped many others. 

It took me the better part of a year to answer those questions realistically and satisfactorily. And then several more months of focused boat searching to reach a point where I was ready to actually buy a boat. Needless to say it does not need to take that long, but I am an engineer by trade and just plain anal. Also, it is so much fun playing with spreadsheets. And, of course, there is the obligatory keeping current with what's on SailNet. 

So, if I understand this crowd at all, you are probably saying, "Well what boat did you buy!" Well, I am not going to say, yet, as I am also superstitious and while I have an agreed upon price and contract I still have a few weeks before the survey and the sea trial. However, I am open to some edited sharing of my experience with brokers and surveyors. 

And finally, some questions. With closing about a month away what other things should I be thinking about? Like, where am I going to put this boat!!?

Thanks SailNet

CapnRon47


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What'd you get??? Got photos???


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Patience S.D. All things in good time. The man already told you he was superstitious. 

Congratulations and good luck with the survey. 

Jef


----------



## L02314564 (Jul 3, 2007)

I am anxious to see the boat you have chosen. It would be very interesting to read your thought process and reasonings for your choice? Did you find exactly what you wanted or were there compromises? Were the compromises major or the sort that really didn't matter so much?

Mostly curious....

Congrats on realizing your dream!


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

SD - a hint; its a monohull (although I did consider cats) and its listed on Yachtworld  

Jeff - thanks, I have always enjoyed your knowledgeable responses.

Ed - there certainly where (are?) compromises as each boat has its design purpose. I have a special consideration in that I need a shoal draft, but that still left hundreds of possibilities. I knew I would be doing a lot of day sailing. So, I spoke with local sailing schools, instructors, neighbors and friends I know that sail in the area to try to get a feeling for the sailing conditions (as I am new to the area) and also for what size, displacement and type of boat to get that is best suited for the conditions. 

I also knew to get the admiral to go along it would need to be a comfy boat; in really good condition, big enough that we could take it on short (or longer) trips, but small enough that I could single handle the boat much of the time.

Being old(er) I did not want to be in the boat buying and selling business, so I was looking for the one boat that would satisfy the above and my wants. I am a lazy sailor (did I tell you that I was old already?) and so it needed to be easy to sail. I am (was, I guess always will be) an engineer so function usually wins out over form, but I knew I needed to like to look at the boat. I want to feel proud owning it. However, I really don't care what so much what other people think. 

So, I made spreadsheets of boat specifications, and compared their PHRF ratings (whatever those are) to rank boats that I was considering. I also needed to establish a budget and price range. So I included boats that I might not buy but that there were enough of them to get a good feeling for the price distribution over age and condition. I can go into more detail, but its not really worth it. Because in the end I found a boat we both liked and that was that. But the process did make me comfortable with my (our) decision as I had to come to grips with all these factors.

I looked at smaller boats (<30 ft) and mid size boats (<36 ft). I decided, based on good input from the community here, that I should get a larger size boat as they are no harder to 'learn to sail' than a smaller boat with todays modern equipment.

In the end I did compromise in some areas, but tried to stay true to the main purpose of the boat, to enjoy sailing.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Depending on your location it can be harder to find a place to keep a boat then it was to find the boat. Many marinas have requirements regarding insurance coverages and being listed on the policy to insure thay are not liable for damage you may cause. Might want to check with your intended insurer to see what they are going to require also, you want your insurance to start the moment you close because the marina may require a copy of the policy before the boat can be moved in.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*My Experience*

Capttb - yes, thanks. Fortunately, I have a solution for the long term.










But the boat is 500 miles from here. I would like to spend some time on the boat at its current location with the PO, then move it. And it is more complicated than that because we are not ready to move to the final location just yet, so I would like to keep the boat local where we are currently for this summer and then move it to the final destination. There are all these nasty state tax issues that really make a mess of that plan.

I have read here that some people do NOT think too highly of BoatUS insurance, but I have friends who 'swear' by it. Any comments? I have a reasonable quote from another company, but I should check out BoatUS also.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ron... Boat US took very good care of me after some hurricane damage on a prior boat on the chesapeake. IMIScorp.net out of Annapolis did the same and provided out of country coverage for me when I had to switch from BUS. I currently am still with them. I would recommend either company for your consideration....and congrats & good luck the rest of the way!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Captian Ron Buys a Boat*

Congratulations...After years of searching Ron Found this beauty on Yacht World...He wanted a large boat that could be single handed if necessary...With push button rotating/tacking and self furling sails he found one comfy enough for his wife and complicated enough for his engineering fix...truly an engineering marvel...When Asked Ron says docking is no issue ..."it is its own dock where ever it goes"..But privet dockage has been retained...Many happy days Captain Ron..


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Stillraining

Ummmm, good guess but no. Although I probably did consider it, but my budget came up a wee bit short.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Actually, it's not that big. That picture was taken in Still's bathtub!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I have had excellent experience with BoatUS on three separate claims, over 25 years, including a lighting strike in which we kept finding new pieces of damaged electrical components and they never flinched. Plus they have a program where you tell them what is was damaged and they buy the equipment and send it to you saving the trouble of tracking it down, paying for it and trying to get reimbursed. 

Jeff


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*My Experience*

Cam, Jeff,

Thanks for you comments 

As a knee jerk reaction I called my home owners insurance company and they have an insurance partner that insures boats. So I have a quote from them, which seemed reasonable ($$), and covered more than just my local sailing area, it included a fair part of the coast south as well. But I will check out BoatUS this week.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*My Experience Update*

I have a few more thoughts to add to my boat buying experience and a question. I have had generally good experience dealing with the brokkers. Several, who have shown me boats, have many years experience in boating including running marina's. They admit they are not salespeople and are more interested in me having a good experience in buying a boat as much of their business is repeat from either their sales or someone else's. I have also not run into any bias in surveyor recommendations. I was given a list of a dozen in the area and that was it.

I intend to go with a separate engine survey, even though the general surveyor says I could hold off on this until we run the boat on the sea trial and determine if the engine is not performing as it should. But I have to move the boat from NE to NC and I would prefer to know that the engine has been thoroughly checked out.

Also, I am considering a rigging survey. The boat is approaching 20 years old and is a mid size sloop around 35' ( I am still being silent about what boat it is until I get the survey's done, just because). The rigging is rod rigging, the boat has been kept and maintained in a yard every winter where the rigging is removed and the mast restepped in the spring. Any deficiencies have been dealt with by the PO and the yard, religiously. The rigging surveyor gave me an admittedly high (conservative) estimate for the survey (~$500). Which has made me stop and think about having it done. If the general surveyor will look at the rigging before the mast is stepped (although he admits he is not going to be able to do as complete a job as the rigging experts) and the yard will make sure the rigging is in good working order when they set the boat up. Do I really need a written report that seems to cover the same ground? Any comments or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Well, Maybe.
If the rigger is a GOOD one, he can probably do a better job than a good surveyor on the ground with everything where he can see it, but maybe not if he's not a great rigger.
If it's rod rigging I don't think it can be very old, can't remember when it started being seen alot but it wasn't 20 years ago. Was it ? anyone ?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Rod rigging has been around quite a while.... about 25 years or so. My friend's C&C 38 is rod rigged and is from the mid eighties IIRC. 

Good idea to go with a separate engine survey given your plans. I'd recommend getting a rigging survey as well. For the trip from NE to NC, I'd carry at least one piece of 316 rigging wire with mechanical swageless ends that is as long as the longest piece on the boat... just in case of an emergency. 

I'd get any "reports" about the condition of the boat in writing. If they missed something, the written report will be the difference between it being he said and having proof of what he said. 

Good luck and fair winds.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*My Boat Buying Experience (cont.)*

The boat went thru the general and the rigging survey this week and so far there are no major issues. There is only the sea trial and the engine survey to complete. So I will reveal the boat I am purchasing as the Holby Clearwater 35. You can find the boat still on Yachtworld if you search under sailboats for the manufacturer Holby, there are only 3 boats listed. These pictures are from YW but I assure you they match the pictures I took while on the boat. 

























The only difference is the boat is on the hard, in a shed, so I could not show the full boat in one of my shots. With these surveys done, the boat should go in the water the end of this week.

The general survey went very well and took about 3 and a half hours. About the first hour was spent with the surveyor alternating between striking a nylon hammer and reading his moisture meter all around the hull and then on the deck. He covered the entire surface(s) at varying spacings, concentrating in some areas. He was listening and looking for differences, mostly. At one point he stopped and indicated that this area of the hull was showing elevated moisture, but I was able to identify that as the location of the water tanks. As the boat was up on jack stands and we had to climb a ladder to get into it, he had not been on the boat and did not know their location.

As I mentioned in one of my initial posts (about a year and half ago) when I was just starting to look for a boat, I need a boat with a shallow draft for the creek we are on in NC. This boat qualifies as it has a true swing keel that raises almost entirely into the cabin. With the keel up the boat only draw 1' 10"! (Note: the rudder also kicks up). I did not need this shallow of a draft, but this boat is in such good condition that it was very hard to pass it up.

The negotiations for purchase also went well. The boat has been on the market for a year (or more) and I was able to get it at a significant discount. I possibly could have done even better, but I established what I felt the boat was worth (to me) and was able to better that by a little. Needless to say I will spend the money on some upgrades anyway. Most notably will be for an autopilot and a chartplotter. While the current instruments are fairly new (2006) they do not include these items. So I will be looking for a combination of the two that talk to each other and include a GPS. I probably will want the ability to overlay radar at some future date.

My plans are to move the boat from CT to NC this summer, so I am also looking for advice on such a trip. The cost of trucking the boat to NC is around $2k, but I think the trip should be fun and a good learning experience. I have been searching the forums for ICW and Heading south threads, but most of those start at VA. Any pointers to the best books and threads for advice are welcome.

I really do feel that I could not have made my way through the decision process without the advice I have found in the sailnet forums, so I want to thank all who contribute their expertise and experience again.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Ron...she is in beautiful condition and seems ideal for these waters. All good wishes! 
As to the route south...search under hell gate for recent threads on how to get from CT to past NYC. Much detail in a recent thread 
Also check out http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/40429-long-island-florida-west-coast.html#post262594
for an overview of the rest of the route and some resources. Start a new thread if you need more input as several here have done the trip. With your new draft...you can even go inside on the NJ ICW instead of offshore...not an option for most of us!


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*My boat buying experience*

Cam;
Thanks, I have read the recent Hell Gate thread (I think it was a CT to up the Hudson topic) and took many notes about tide, time, currents and which side of islands to go around. I will check into your other suggestions, as well as starting a new thread on the trip. I will be taking my time as I have 'other' issues to deal with as well. I will spend some time in CT learning the boat; the boat yard will graciously let me use their dock for a few weeks. And then head south, but I have not settled on a schedule yet. But so far it has been smooth sailing.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Pretty boat CapnRon, 
I'm glad some of the collective wisdom and lack thereof provided enough salt and common sense to help your process of selection.
Next time try to get a boat with both hulls


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Very sweet boat Capn, and I noted on the listing it was crafted in Bristol, RI - on Narragansett Bay, our sailing grounds. Best of luck with the sea trial and transporting her to NC.

I have to admit though, that swing keel trunk really divides and gobbles up cabin space - but suppose it's the trade off for such a shallow draft.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*My boat buying experience*

Thanks all,
I have to admit that my decision was driven by the fact that I really did like the look of the boat and more importantly the admiral really liked the boat. That mostly had to do with its condition, it appears to be a very dry boat and the inside smells great and is clean. There is no main bilge, because of the swing keel, there are bilge compartments








and they appear to have hardly ever held water, so I am guessing the boat is pretty dry. The lack of open space is made up for by some engineering for the table and nav station, both of which fold up against the keel bulkhead. The walkthru head makes it large, for showers and changing, and convenient from the fore and aft of the boat. So as you say there is a trade-off with open space in the cabin, but we are ok with that.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

*The only other hull you will want is a tender.*

Unless it comes with one (this in response to Chuckles' humorous remark). 
It looks and sounds like a wonderful boat. The only question I have (searched but could not find the answer) is how much draft you have with the centerboard down? 
Speaking of tender, I wonder how much sail you can actually 'wear' with the C/B all the way up? Also related is how much the C/B weighs; righting moments etc. My ancient Tartan 27' has a C/B with a nominal draft of 3'6", maximal 6' and can be sailed with the board all the way up with plenty of leeway (a lot less leeway with the board down). I also find that motoring my boat with the board down gives much improved steering ability (as an engineer you will understand this better than I). These are performance issues that you have not doubt already thought of but will want to consider during your sea trial. I trust it will go well.
If you wanted a crew for part of the delivery to NC, I may be able to help get you south of NYC (timing being everything of course).
Good luck.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

She's a butte Ron...Sail it DONT truck it...


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*My boat buying experience*

CalebD,
All good questions and I only have second hand answers at this point for some of them. With the keel down the draft is close to 6'. The keel is lead and weighs close to 4,000 lbs. Here is a picture from inside the cabin partition showing the lifting lines.








There is also a hydraulic cylinder, attached to these lines, that prevents the keel from just dropping too quickly.








This is some heafty engineering only matched by the lifting rudder which is also lead and adjusts from 3'6" down to the shallow draft of 1'10" when up. 
The prop has its own skeg 








and this helps in steering the boat when motoring and the keel is in the up position. With the keel up I assume there will be lots of lee way, but the mass of the keel is still pretty low in the boat and acts like ballast, so I have been told that it is not really tender (healing) at all.

The sea trial should prove most interesting and is coming up next week. I did contact both the original owner, who had her designed and sailed her extensively, as well as the builder about these very issues and the responses I received where that they both wished they still had this boat! Note: there where only 7 of these boats made from the late 1980's to early 90's. This one is number 5. One of the earlier 'Clearwaters' has circumnavigated the globe. They took 7 years to do it, must have been one great trip.

I will keep you in mind when I am considering making my trip. Do you have experience through Hell's gate down to Jersey?

Stillraining,
(I have been reading this forum for over a year and I still cannot recall what people use for standard abbreviations for their handles),
Thanks, my intention is to sail her, but I thought people might be interested in knowing the cost of trucking a boat this size 500 miles. It was less than I thought given the cost of diesel.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Capt she is a beauty. Congradualtions on your well thought out choice. I have a rod rigged boat and I have had the rigging inspected and its worn very well with absolutely no problems.

I would suggest a route I have taken 6 times and will actually be tracing this summer with 4 boats from our yacht club. We are near Baltimore and do the Chesapeake to C&D Canal to the Delaware River to Cape May to Atlantic City to Manesquan to the Liberty Marina ( at the Statue of Liberty) up the East River through Hell Gate and out the Long Island Sound to Mystic Conn.

This take 7 days by itself. If you need a hand on any of the days moving her let me know and I will see if I have off.

Again Congrats

Dave


----------



## Insails (Sep 6, 2006)

On insurance ...
Dont believe geico and progressive..they could not even beat State Farms rates...maybe if they did not mail you 4 letters every week saying they could, they would actually be able to give you the deal instead of paying the postman..)....I ended up with state farm because I have been insured for 30 years with my cars...NOBODY could beat them.

oh and NICE BOAT!!!


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice boat! You can go gunkholing almost anywhere with that 1'10" draft. Quite a beaut. I was a bit surprised when I saw the partition inside and wondered why it was split down the middle. At first, I thought you were joking with us and bought a multi-hull. Of course, now I understand with the fully retractable centerboard. Quite ingenious, really.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

CapnRon47,
That is some centerboard at 2 tons! Thanks for the great photos. 
I have gone down the East River twice and back up once in the last 5 years on different boats. Each trip I planned the tides and current timing myself. It is really not that hairy if you get the currents/timing right. The most unnerving part of the trip can be the commercial traffic (tugs w/barges etc) in the tight parts of the channel (monitor vhf channel 13). All weather permitting of course.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*My boat buying experience*

CalebD,
Thanks, that is what I understand from others who have made that trip, like many things in life it is all in the timing. 
At 2 tons, you don't want to be adjusting the keel a lot.
The keel lift line is on a two speed winch on the cabin top, but I suspect it takes some cranking to raise it. I have only seen it in the full down position, where it fills the slot.








I understand that the elliptically shaped keel fills the slot again at the half extended position with a depth of about 3'6". This is the position I will use to get into our creek in NC, under adverse wind tide conditions (such as they have been recently). In the fully retracted position the boat nearly planes downwind with full sail, that should be fun.

Insails,
I considered two insurance companies, BoatUS (naturally) and USAA (ex military). I will probably go with the USAA, the rates are about the same, but the area coverage is greater with USAA and I use them for home owners insurance and I am happy with their service (I have heard good things about BoatUS as well). I did join BoatUS and may buy their unlimited towing insurance as towing costs have gone out of sight. However, USAA has additional towing coverage that may be more economical, I have not finished the comparisons yet.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

CapnRon47 said:


> CalebD,
> 
> Stillraining,
> (I have been reading this forum for over a year and I still cannot recall what people use for standard abbreviations for their handles),
> Thanks, my intention is to sail her, but I thought people might be interested in knowing the cost of trucking a boat this size 500 miles. It was less than I thought given the cost of diesel.


Still....Raining...anything....I like Still

The reason I mentioned it...was that there is associated costs with trucking most dont know and i learned first hand..I will never truck another boat if there is a water rout around.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*My boat buying experience*

Still,
care to elaborate? the price I was quoted was with the boat on the hard, so they could just load it on the truck and go. But given that I want a sea trial, it would mean paying the launching costs and then paying to have the mast un-stepped (is that the right term?) and pulling the boat. Then there would be the launching costs in NC, they should be lower there than in CT. Anyway all of that would probably double the $2K I was quoted for trucking the boat.

Sailing it down is certainly worth the experience, but might not be cheap. With my limited recent experience I might need to hire a captain for some of the trip at ($300/day plus travel), and Marina stops can cost up to $100/night (well in NJ anyway that is what I was quoted along the coast). And it is at least a 10 day trip overall, unless you take the off coast route. But then you would miss all the interesting places in the Chesapeake. We have sailed out of Annapolis over to St. Michaels and in and around Rock Hall, so we could skip some of that area. I am sure it can be done on a smaller budget, but I am not sure how adventurous we would get on our first trip with the boat.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I just can't get over that center board set up. As you have said, this boat has been engineered to the hilt. There is so little clearance for that 2 ton C/B to fit into the slot that a barnacle on either side might scratch the slot. On the other hand (OTOH) barnacles will not stand much chance of surviving the forces involved with raising 2 tons. 
I have always sailed only center board boats, from sunfish up to my Tartan 27' (weighs just under 4 tons) which has a nearly full keel to 3'6" and C/B down to 6' (I also have a 19' Lightning with a 250# C/B). The C/B on my Tartan weighs in at only about 150#. My point is that your intended seems to give you the best of both worlds; both fin keel set up with the option of raising the board. Quite a unique design. 
Since your intended is so amazingly engineered I would suggest making sure that they did an equally good job with the pivot point (fulcrum) of the C/B, the pin. Can you inspect that from inside?
The other subjective observation I can make is that raising the board while under sail (with a load on it) is not so easy in most my boats. Sometimes taking the load off the board makes it a lot easier to raise or lower (mostly obvious). Also, when sailing in skinny water the board acts as its own depth meter (do I see a little indication of previous meetings with the ground on your C/B in the picture?) which is an easy fix if it is easy to raise or lower. Groundings naturally add more load to the C/B, especially in any wind, but with the added impetus of the engine to head into the wind the board should be easily raised in an emergency.
Another feature of the C/B is the ability to adjust the center of resistance in the water while underway (while racing). We use our board deployed half way to help us point into the wind but we have a nearly full keel otherwise. I doubt you would need to do this as your boats hull profile is like a fin keel boat with the board down with (hopefully) good upwind capability.
You researched and checked out PHRF (performance handicap racing formula or some such) ratings so what is rating of your intended?
Thanks for sharing and keep us posted.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*My boat buying experience*

CalebD,
The points you bring up are good ones. I have not completely thought thru how I will use this swing keel, other than to raise it when entering shallow water (Duh  ). And as you point out, the PO did not always do this when there was just a sandy bottom. The surveyor indicated there was no structural damage here, just paint rubbed off from sand.

There are inboard inspection ports. This one provides access to the keel pin.








There are others that provide limited access to the lifting mechanism.
The swing keel arrangement is not totally unique to these boats, check out the Southerly line of sailboats at Northshore Yachts
These are fairly new and expensive with not much of a used market yet. There is also a boat called the Nightwind 35, but I am not sure of the manufacturer. It also has a swing keel and I am told it would terrorize the racing community whenever it showed up because of its downwind capability, I think. Although I am not sure you are allowed to change the position of your keel when racing. I have never raced, so I don't really know those rules.
In our home sailing grounds (Pamlico sound and the Neuse river) I am planning (hoping?) that the half down position will provide enough pointing ability as the water tends to be pretty skinny down there (in spots). We have friends with a Tartan 37, which draws 4'2" with the board up, and that is the way he sails it just because he can. Although we did notice that it tends to steer straighter (less side to side motion) with the board down. I certainly considered Tartan's as potential boats, but that depth was a bit tight for our creek and the 34 did not improve on that much (I think it draws 3'9" with board up). There are many other models with shoal draft, from Pearson to Beneteau's, but there was just something about this boat...

I did try to compare boats by their ratings (amongst other things; did I say I did spreadsheet?), but I have not found any racing rating for this particular model. Using the best numbers I have for its I,J,P,E; I calculated an R value of around 150 and a Disp/LWL of around 250. So its a medium cruiser, which is what we were looking for, and not much different than the comparable Tartan models.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

*Downwind capability*

CapnRon47,

The nice thing about a retractable keel or centerboard is that when running downwind you can lift the board up (half way in reasonably calm seas) and reduce the water drag on the hull by reducing whetted surface area (but you already knew that). In rougher water the board will want to be fully deployed for stability going a weather, depth permitting, or reefed sails with board half up as you intend.

The first part of your delivery should be easy as you can deploy the whole board once out in the Long Island Sound until you duck in to the 'ditch' or ICW. Anywhere there is commercial traffic (tugs, barges etc) you can use the full board (LIS, East River, C&D canal for instance). I have a friend who worked on a tug towing barges and they had to go around Frying Pan Shoals and avoid the ditch altogether (for time = $ reasons) on their way to FL. I suppose it amounts to weather windows and adrenaline, physical ability whether you go inside or out when south of the Chesapeake/Norfolk VA. With you intended you should be able to do either inside or outside the ditch.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*My boat buying experience*

Just an update, because I am anxious and planned to be the proud owner by now. However, the boat is still on the hard, the yard is just having trouble getting all the other boats out of the way (and into the water) to be able to get to the back of the shed where the Holby has wintered. And tomorrow they are expecting a Nor'easter, so it is probably a good thing that it is still there because if they had it in the water without stepping the mast the boat would be sitting there with a big hole in its cabin top! 

One other item to bring up is the insurance. I sent in the general survey and they had no problem with that, but they wanted to see the rigging survey also. Now the rigging survey did not find any problems (with the exception of the leather spreader boots which were in pretty sad shape), however it does say that due to the age of the rigging rod it should be considered highly questionable. 

My guess is that if I have any trouble, down the road, with the rigging rod the insurance company is going to claim thats my problem as it should have been replaced. This is certainly fair, but it does make me second guess myself about getting the rigging survey. I am replacing the spreader boots with rubber ones for now, the leather ones require lacing and it take about 30 minutes per boot for 4 boots. At $92/hour  I will wait until I can put on my own boots!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Who are you going through on insurance - nadda once has a rigging survey been required with my purchases... BoatUS... is all I dealt with...


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*My boat buying experience*

Jody,
I mentioned earlier that I am considering both USAA and BoatUS as well. It was the USAA affiliate that requested the report, but they did not request that I have a rigging survey. I had previously planned to have one, for my own education, and the general surveyor mentioned this in his report. So they are following up on that and requesting a copy of the rigging survey as well.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

CapnRon47 said:


> Jody,
> I mentioned earlier that I am considering both USAA and BoatUS as well. It was the USAA affiliate that requested the report, but they did not request that I have a rigging survey. I had previously planned to have one, for my own education, and the general surveyor mentioned this in his report. So they are following up on that and requesting a copy of the rigging survey as well.


most surveyors that do not climb rigging add that (legal liability). Its no obligation to have one or submit one to your insurance company FYI. Not providing one will not effect your insurance one iota - but doing so will add to the requirements they desire to make sure that can adjust your rates too..


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*m*

Jody,
Interesting, they sure did not sound that way when the called and asked for a copy of the rigging survey. I guess I could have told them I changed my mind about having one. But I was busy working and did not think fast enough. Actually, I did not think about it at all, I just sent it in. Part of the learning experience of being a first time boat buyer.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

CapnRon47 said:


> Jody,
> Interesting, they sure did not sound that way when the called and asked for a copy of the rigging survey. I guess I could have told them I changed my mind about having one. But I was busy working and did not think fast enough. Actually, I did not think about it at all, I just sent it in. Part of the learning experience of being a first time boat buyer.


Lesson learned and again congrats! Hope you have an awesome summer sailing!!!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ron:
As Jody states ..Having the rigging survey may give them more things to require you to have replaced or repaired in order to insure you ( They will usually bind coverage and give you X amount of days to prove the repairs if you bought the boat already) But once they agree to cover you it dosent matter what fails, if it causes a legitimate claim you are covered..

They pretty much follow the surveyors recomendations to the letter..so as long as you do thoes things ( and I would have it professionally done by a yard and show billing paid in full for all of it... no DIY on this stuff ) they will honer their bound coverage with very little question if any...FWIW Boat US is awesome to deal with...


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

*bringing the new boat home*

Congratulations on your new boat. You appear to have found the right boat for the right place at the right time. I strongly urge you to sail your new boat home rather than having it trucked home. It may well cost more than the estimate you have gotten from the trucking firm. It clearly will take much longer. You bought the boat to enjoy being on the water. This may well be the best time you will ever spend on your boat. Perhaps the prior owner would go the first part of the way with you, if you paid his expenses returning home. The opportunity to learn more about the boat from the PO would be invaluable. There have been a couple of posts here who indicated they might make part of the trip with you. That amounts to having a guide for that part of the trip. Even if you spend most of the trip motoring down the ICW, you will gather a treasure chest of memories. This is an opportunity you really should take advantage of.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*my boat buying experience*

All, 
Thanks for your congratulations and yes I do plan to sail the boat south. I have had several offers both on Sailnet and neighbors and friends from NC to help take the boat south. So I am sure I will have help one way or the other. However, it will be an extended trip as I do want to get some time with the PO and that may require staying in the CT area awhile. Fortunately, we have family in MA (about an hour away), so we don't have to outfit the boat to live on it, right now. We also have friends in NJ that we would like to spend some time with (and take them sailing). Does anyone have any suggestions for places to leave the boat in NJ? I don't want to pay Marina charges as transient docking is around $3/ft per night. So I am looking for other ideas, anyone with an empty private dock/ mooring I could use for a few weeks? But I am getting ahead of myself. Right now focusing on completing the deal. The weather has delayed the sea trial and closing until next week.

thanks again


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Finally, its all done, I bought a boat*

Well, I am sort of reviving an old thread, but fortunately its my old thread. The Nor'easter a week or so ago put the boat yard behind in launching boats and they could not get her out of the shed until mid last week, so the sea trial was delayed. They finally launched her last week and finished tuning the rigging and the bending on of the sails. The engine survey was last week and they fixed a few things but basically all they could find (for the age of the boat and engine) was that there was one broken hose clamp on a doubly clamped hose.

Here is Heron sitting at the dock.








To meet everyones schedule we waited until yesterday to have the sea trial. It was blowing and gusting pretty good by late afternoon when we went out. We were reading gusts of 30 knots. So we motored out to the lee side of the island in Milford harbor and unfurled the jib part way. We were sailing! But the gusts would lay her over, so we (I) decided that was enough proof that the furling system worked and motored back in. The surveyor checked all systems from refrig to spreader lights and I considered the sea trial a success. Back at the office I pays the bills ( a little nautical grammar there) and she is officially mine (receiving several originals of Coast Guard and CT State bills of sales). The broker heads off to deposit the check and I head back to put the boat back together, as everything had been exposed inside for examination. I also wanted to take inventory. I found a few pleasant surprises in the lazarets, like a Magma Marine barbecue grill (CD take note!), a bosun's chair, a couple of harnesses, clip lines and jack lines; all items I wanted but had not realized were buried down there. I had not taken inventory before, because the PO's personal items were still on board and I was not certain what was theirs. Finally, the below decks were put back in order, here is a view from the v-berth looking aft thru the galley.









And I spent the last rays of sunlight organizing lines on deck.









So this should pretty much end this thread. I now have to begin to understand all the specific systems and equipment, spend some time with the original owner to learn her tendencies and prepare to sail her south. More discussion to come elsewhere.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

CapnRon47 said:


> So this should pretty much end this thread.


I hope you won't mind me adding my "congratulations"!! Pretty boat, too!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats... and a very pretty boat...


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow, nice boat. I am impressed by the unusual layout and unique use of space. 

Enjoy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

very nice indeed! any other pics?


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Hey, I'm just the new owner (I did not design it, credit Craig Walters for that)*

Pirate,
There are always more pictures.
Do you like pretty pictures of the boat ? (We all know what other kind of pretty pictures you like!)









or technical pictures, like of the house bank?









or layout pictures, like the fairly large walk thru head









to good size v-berth forward.









or do you prefer function? Like the forward v-berth escape hatch, the windlass (with up down buttons) and the well organized spinnaker pole on deck? Oh, and the duck poles for when you get into really shallow water.









Heh, I am a newbie owner and you asked. I could on and on and ....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Impressive... so many house banks are not properly setup in strapped down battery boxes... good to see an installation that is done right.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Just remember to leave the power to the windlass off when working the foredeck and not intending to anchor, I'm just saying...


----------



## senatorcongressman (Jun 20, 2007)

nice boat. Cheers!


----------

